# Entry/Exit



## ok123 (May 23, 2011)

Looking to make a run for the Omani border this week (thinking in the next 2 or 3 days) and was wondering what I needed to know about doing this? 
1. What is the fastest route? 
2. What are the fees associated with this? Oman visa cost? 

Please let me know if anyone is interested in accompanying me in this run.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi - it is a pretty straightforward process; You'll need:

- your passport showing your entry stamp
- car registration
- car insurance which should include Oman
- AED 200 per person who has no GCC residence, AED 50 if GCC residence.

Go to Hatta. If setting off from Dubai, head for the Al Khail Road and follow signs for Oman/Hatta. Should take you about an hour if there are no delays. There's a bit about 3/4 of the way which goes through a little Omani enclave and there's a checkpoint which can lead to delays, especially on a weekend. The longest I've waited there is 1 hour. Tip - take the outside (left) lane and the inside one is for trucks and they take longer usually.

Once you get to the Hatta Fort roundabout take (I think) second exit, which is signposted Oman and keep going. 5-10 mins will get you to the Dubai border which is a collection of prefab buildings. Hand in your passport, and they'll stamp an exit.

Drive for another mile or so, and you'll get to the Omani customs - drive under one of the sheds, show them your passport(s), they'll inspect your car and give you a ticket. Don't lose it!

Drive for a good couple of miles to the Omani immigration. Park in the car park and go into the building. Pick up a form from the desk on your left and fill it up. Hand in the form to the official behind the glass at the end on the right, tell them you're doing a visa run so they'll stamp entry/exit, give him your Omani insurance, AED 200 and you're done.

Drive up to the "U" turn and drive back to the Dubai immigration. At some point you hand back the ticket the Omani customs gave you, but I don't remember where. At Dubai, go into the little prefab building on the right, fill in a form and Ahlan, you're back with a visa for another 30 days.

We've done it door-to-door in 3 hours, although it seems a shame not to take the opportunity to visit Muscat (another couple of hours drive though).

Perhaps some else can make any corrections/fill in any bits I've missed out?


----------

